# Jon website has a bug



## 01silber (Jun 28, 2002)

when i go to vendors and click on there banner it reopens bimmerfest i tried a few and it happens on all i tried
thanks


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Are you running any firewall or advertisement blocking software?

I've noticed that at work where there is no banner blocker, when I "Mark this Forum Read", the thread list page is redisplayed (with all the little envelope icons grey), but at home where I'm using AdSubtractPro to block the ads and I mark the forum read, I'm returned to the main forum page. When I turn off the ad blocker, it works the same way as at work. I haven't bothered to figure out what the ad block is doing that causes this as yet (but I like it as it saves having to click back to the forum list).


----------

